# Celebrity relatives living in the streets



## Kim Chee (Dec 30, 2011)

I've had the occasion to run into two celebrity relatives living in the streets and I'm sure there's plenty more out there that just never disclosed the fact that they have a famous relative. I was hoping you might be able to share any similar experiences and _which_ celebrity is related. Please feel free to preserve the anonymity of the person on the street and don't give specifics (as for the celebrity: they are being paid to be famous, so fire away!)


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 30, 2011)

I've met comedian Tim Conway's son and Zac Efron's uncle and both of these guys are a complete hoot to be with when they are sober.


----------



## menu (Dec 30, 2011)

this might be hard to confirm I would think. wingnuts will be wingnuts ya know?


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 30, 2011)

Damn near everything is hard to confirm on the street, yeah? Buncha lyin' ass individuals out there (interspersed with a few honest types). 
Anyway, even if it is a nutter butter wingnut relative of a celebrity, go ahead and share.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Dec 30, 2011)

I met Justin biebers cousin frank when I was in southern California.


----------



## IrishTinker (Dec 30, 2011)

Noel Gallagher is my cousin...


----------



## Redd Capp (Dec 30, 2011)

Madonnas Brother is in Traverse City Michigan and is homeless..I should go up and see him


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 20, 2012)

I was a sexton in a church lived there for about a year and the pastor came upstairs with a man whose family has a museum here in ny he was dying and ended up trying to donate alot of art to me i felt akward taking such a large sum so i decided that he donate to the church where it could help alot of people instead of just one. i guess this falls under the famous people i just dont want to say what family.thanks


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 20, 2012)

Michael jackson is my Dad but he wrote that whole Billy Jean deal to claim I wasnt his. Like hell. I SEEN IT ON DVD. Also Eminem and Lil Kim are my siblings, and I banged Sharon Stone right after her divorce.


----------



## RayvnHearsMusic (May 15, 2015)

Beiber's is already in the news.


----------

